# Problems with Lyft Navigation on iPhone



## artjockey (Nov 28, 2017)

I utilize an iPhone 8 which works seamlessly with Uber. On Lyft however the navigation is clumsy and gives me no audio on my bluetooth. (I drive a new 2018 Toyota Avalon). As far as I can tell all the setting in Lyft and Google Maps are correct. Any insights into this problem.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Is your iPhone plugged into the USB port for charging purposes?


----------



## artjockey (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

On your touchscreen, try hitting the square next to the Bluetooth icon that says your name+iPhone. When you have your phone plugged into the USB port, it’s not in Bluetooth mode (because is plugged in) — it’s filtering through the car (non-wirelessly).


----------



## artjockey (Nov 28, 2017)

The touchscreen on which app ?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

artjockey said:


> The touchscreen on which app ?


No, in your car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Try learning how to drive with navi muted


----------



## artjockey (Nov 28, 2017)

As best I can tell, Google Maps loses audio when plugged into the USB in my car. Uber seems to have overcome the problem by seamlessly integrating Google Maps into its app but Lyft seems connects to the native iPhone app leading to the audio problem. The solution is simply to disconnect the charging cable or just leave it connected for Uber rides.


----------



## artjockey (Nov 28, 2017)

f/u Apparently built in navigation on Lyft was rolled out in 10/17 but only for Android users. They provided no information on when an iOS version is forthcoming. Does anyone know when it will be available ?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

artjockey said:


> f/u Apparently built in navigation on Lyft was rolled out in 10/17 but only for Android users. They provided no information on when an iOS version is forthcoming. Does anyone know when it will be available ?


I am using it on iOS now, but I am a beta tester. It is working, but some issues (not unlike the issues with Ubers built in nav).

IMO stand alone Google maps is best.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't use Lyft navigation because they are sending you on the route that is shortest in distance, paying you the least amount of money possible. Use Waze or Google Maps and set preferred route to "fastest". This will often send you on routes that may be shorter in time but longer in mileage.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> Don't use Lyft navigation because they are sending you on the route that is shortest in distance, paying you the least amount of money possible. Use Waze or Google Maps and set preferred route to "fastest". This will often send you on routes that may be shorter in time but longer in mileage.


Unfortunately, the option to toggle between shortest and fastest route on Waze has been eliminated.

_See_ https://www.waze.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=245676


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Unfortunately, the option to toggle between shortest and fastest route on Waze has been eliminated.
> 
> _See_ https://www.waze.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=245676


It is gone on Google maps as well. How much you wanna bet Uber/Lyft had something to do with that?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> It is gone on Google maps as well. How much you wanna bet Uber/Lyft had something to do with that?


I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Easy enough to just look at the offered options and pick the longer one.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

artjockey said:


> I utilize an iPhone 8 which works seamlessly with Uber. On Lyft however the navigation is clumsy and gives me no audio on my bluetooth. (I drive a new 2018 Toyota Avalon). As far as I can tell all the setting in Lyft and Google Maps are correct. Any insights into this problem.


I'm sure there is a mute button somewhere


----------



## ClayDust (Mar 7, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> I am using it on iOS now, but I am a beta tester. It is working, but some issues (not unlike the issues with Ubers built in nav).
> 
> IMO stand alone Google maps is best.


How do I become a beta tester for the integrated google maps for Lyft on iPhone? When will it be released for iOS? What iPhones does it work on?


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

ClayDust said:


> How do I become a beta tester for the integrated google maps for Lyft on iPhone? When will it be released for iOS? What iPhones does it work on?[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't think it's beta anymore. I've been using it for over a month. Works fine on iPhone 6s and current version (11.2.6) of IOS. Got rid of the intermittent 'preview mode' problem that kept happening in standalone Google maps. Look in the dashboard, under Navigation/Navigation.


----------



## ClayDust (Mar 7, 2018)

I am iPhone 8 with current version of iOS and still do not see the integrated google maps. 
What am I doing wrong? Should I have it?



ClayDust said:


> I am iPhone 8 with current version of iOS and still do not see the integrated google maps.
> What am I doing wrong? Should I have it?


Correction. Just started working today!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh, I just used it today and I unhappy. Most of my rides I had it on because Lyft kept adding rides to my QUEUE  before I could investigate and decide if I wanted it or my stand alone Google maps. Finally, hit last ride and switched it. 

It doesn't give you the step by step directions. I usually like to glance at that at lights to get an advanced idea of how we are going. Just showed the line on the map. I didn't know where I was going on most ridot es, like some surprise NORTH, if I didn't recognize the street. My last ride I almost canceled because the gal came out after 3 minutes of me waiting and told me to pull into the garage she would be just another 5 minutes. I plugged the address into Waze, and my little destination filter trip got me about 2/3 of the way home, so I waited.

But that is a pain. I'm going back to the standalone. It did make it less tapping and all that switching over to the gps, does anyone who uses it know if they can see the street directions and I'm just missing something.


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jennyma said:


> Oh, I just used it today and I unhappy. Most of my rides I had it on because Lyft kept adding rides to my QUEUE  before I could investigate and decide if I wanted it or my stand alone Google maps. Finally, hit last ride and switched it.
> 
> It doesn't give you the step by step directions. I usually like to glance at that at lights to get an advanced idea of how we are going. Just showed the line on the map. I didn't know where I was going on most ridot es, like some surprise NORTH, if I didn't recognize the street. My last ride I almost canceled because the gal came out after 3 minutes of me waiting and told me to pull into the garage she would be just another 5 minutes. I plugged the address into Waze, and my little destination filter trip got me about 2/3 of the way home, so I waited.
> 
> But that is a pain. I'm going back to the standalone. It did make it less tapping and all that switching over to the gps, does anyone who uses it know if they can see the street directions and I'm just missing something.


Haven't had that problem. Turn by turn directions work fine. They could be working and you're just not hearing them due to some bluetooth problem.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

warp10 said:


> Haven't had that problem. Turn by turn directions work fine. They could be working and you're just not hearing them due to some bluetooth problem.


No I wasn't clear in my explanation. I get turn by turn I want the listed direction. Click on the route and get turn by turn before I am there. Like if after this one it shows, im going on freeway and then another freeway. Advanced routes


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Got it! Don't believe that is an option on the Lyft using Google nav like it is on straight Google maps.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

warp10 said:


> Got it! Don't believe that is an option on the Lyft using Google nav like it is on straight Google maps.


Correct.


----------

